# Promatic 1: new mirrorless camera innovation!



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2017)

Inspired by _*bassethound*_ and his constant touting of the many,many advantages of mirrorless, I've decided to move to the new Promatic 1, an all-new mirrorless camera, shown here in this astounding video.

Not sure if I want to get a blue one or a green one, or go with the basic black body. Thoughts?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 4, 2017)

GREEN!


----------



## Peeb (Dec 4, 2017)

"Where do we go from here?  Where do we DON'T go from here?"

I'll take 2 (one for each eye).


----------



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2017)

Peeb said:


> "Where do we go from here?  Where do we DON'T go from here?"
> 
> I'll take 2 (one for each eye).



Yes...the insertion of _the negation_ is the key to sounding clever, as detailed here:
Photos and Stuff: A Tip for Sounding Clever

Two Promatic One's for you? I guess I've made a convert to mirrorless!_* 

Bassethound*_ will be thrilled at my conversion from Nikon d-slr to mirrorless.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 5, 2017)

Less with less....


----------



## Braineack (Dec 5, 2017)

when I saw derrel posting about a mirrorless, I knew it had to be a joke...


----------



## Designer (Dec 5, 2017)

That prototype is going to be a highly-valued collector's item someday.  Like the Mona Lisa, only without color.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm going to wait for the Promatic Two -- give 'em a chance to get the bugs out.

So that was hilarious to watch but also quite painful. 40 years in academia and that brought back too many memories of forgotten suffering.

Joe


----------



## Overread (Dec 5, 2017)

Pfft this is nothing new. They are just going all retro!

I had one of those cameras back in the early 90s. I'd have considered it if they'd improved the weatherproofing; but sticking to paper its still going to go the same way my early one did - crushed to death under a lazy cat!


----------

